
Ask HN: What's your best marketing automation techniques? - rloc
I run an online SaaS business.<p>I discovered (as many before me...) that marketing is probably the hardest aspect of growing a business. It takes time, patience and perseverance.<p>I spend a fair amount of time everyday trying to be creative on how I could automate my marketing efforts.<p>I&#x27;m a dev and I work mostly alone so I learned to be efficient in almost everything I do. Always looking for low hanging fruits with maximum impact and controlled costs.<p>I use automation tools, connect APIs when it makes sense, code some connectors when the tool does not support it, etc.<p>But I often get stuck when looking to solve complicated problems with advanced scripts that could dynamically take decision based on text analysis, sentiment, topic, etc. In other words replace part of what a human would do but with AI.
======
spreadsheetnerd
A lot of the times, before you even go into automation, you should run
continuous tests to see what content / message has the most impact and on
which channels. I've run thousands of tests on posts, blogs, distribution
channels to get a better idea of my audience and then I create a customer
journey that feeds into my marketing automation and then I measure the success
of my marketing automation. Depending on the nature of your SaaS business, you
could run several drip campaigns at a time. I would also look into Account
Based marketing techniques. Shoot me a DM if you'd like to learn a few more
techniques that have worked for me. Have you looked into Zappier / IFTTT to
automate some things as well?

~~~
rloc
Yes I use Zapier but I feel like I'm not using it at its full potential.

~~~
bryanh
If marketing is a primary focus - a classic technique is to comment on
relevant threads in your category - filtered RSS feeds from Quora,
StackOverflow, Google Alerts, HN, Reddit, etc.

It only takes a second to review a thread and see if you can add value with a
comment (and possibly plug your service).

Could use Zapier's Digest app to get them all at the end of a day/week so you
don't have noisy alerts all day. Slack and/or email is usually a solid way to
get those alerts.

------
brudgers
If you haven't looked at it already, Patio11 has written and talked
considerably about marketing SaaS projects:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/)

Good luck.

~~~
rloc
Thanks, a lot of content there.

